# Tricky Beaver?



## i smellbeaver (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been trapping beaver for probably 5-6 years, and i have always wondered how a beaver manages to spring a 330 conibear set in their run to the den, without putting a stick in the trap or what not? I get tired of being empty handed on these tricky beaver. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Could try snares!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you sure beaver are tripping the 330s? Are the 330s completely under water? I've had mink and rats set off 330s and also @$^*^%# people.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya rats trip them a lot too. I forgot about that.


----------



## i smellbeaver (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't think its rats or a mink, cuz more than likely they would be caught or at least you'd think. And yes i have it set under water right outside their den in the run. And i'm pretty sure they're beaver tripping them. Haven't you guys had beaver trip your 330's before?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Tricky topic!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Try maybe shortening your triggers a little bit. Bet they won't be tripped anymore and if they are there will be a beaver in them. If it is beavers somehow doing it they are on to you and you may be SOL with body grip traps on those beavers.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_Bend your triggers 90 degrees so the trigger look like a short T when set--and trigger on the bottom of trap---The beaver will be there---Rats spring 330 off all the time and don't get caught--though i have caught both rats -mink and weasel in 330's---most are missed------sb_


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> _Bend your triggers 90 degrees so the trigger look like a short T when set--and trigger on the bottom of trap---The beaver will be there---Rats spring 330 off all the time and don't get caught--though i have caught both rats -mink and weasel in 330's---most are missed------sb_


dead on!!!


----------

